# 32 Bit Tga transparente Textur? - Brauche Hilfe.



## Lukasz (25. Dezember 2003)

Hallo.

Letzlich habe ich mir ein teures Photoshop Programm günstig erworben.

Nun ich brauche eine 32 Bit Tga transparente Textur zum modellieren eines 3 D Objektes. Diese sollte aber 256*256 oder 512*512 Pixel haben.

Das Modellierungsprogramm lässt nur ausdrücklich eine 32Bit tga zu! (Bei Transparenzen). Meine Version Packt aber nur 16Bit was tun?

Ein haufen Kohle wegen einer Textur ausgeben.
Hat Jemand ein Ahnung wo ich solche eine spezielle Textur herbekomme?

Nur diese Textur muss Transparent, aber Glas darstellen, sein. (Fensterscheiben). Sollte aber nicht 100% Transparent sein. 95% wäre da schon mal ein guter Wert.

Oder wie könnte ich dies sonst lösen? 
(mit Photoshop 5.0)

Gruss Lukasz!

Ich habe leider sonst keine Ahnung!


----------



## Mythos007 (25. Dezember 2003)

Moment mal... Du meinst 16 bit pro Kanal... bei einem RGB Bild
wären das demnach also => 48 bit ... sollte also kein Problem dar-
stellen...


----------

